# ملف pdf شرح مفصل عن تصميم الكراج الطابقي



## shagrath13 (13 مارس 2011)

بعد البحث وجدت هذا الملف pdf فيه شرح عن الكراج الطابقي و الأبعاد الستاندر و أنواع الرامبات و اشكال توضع المصفات ارجو الفائدة للجميع و لا تنسوني من التعليقات :7: و شكرا!!

ملاحظة الشكر للأشخاص المذكورة أسماؤهم في الصفحة الأولى للملف على الجهد المبذول.


----------



## shagrath13 (13 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وين الردود؟؟؟؟!!!! 
*


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (13 مارس 2011)

تشكر يازوق 
شي جميل والله


----------



## خضر أسعد (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك .. وشكراً على الملف المفيد جداً


----------



## shagrath13 (14 مارس 2011)

الأخ أحمد عز الدين : شكرا جزيلا على ذوقك في الرد جزاك الله خيرا.
الأخ خضر أسعد : شكرا على الرد اللطيف و أتمنى أن تستفيد منه حضرتك و جميع الأعضاء الموجودين في المنتدى.


----------



## paco de lucia (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك عزيزي انا اجاني مشروع كراج وصممته الحمد لله وبمساعدة الاخوان هنا ومع هيك رح نزل الملف للإحتفاظ فيه


----------



## shagrath13 (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لاهتمامك أخي العزيز و انشاء الله يكون مرجعا مفيدا .


----------



## shagrath13 (16 مارس 2011)

أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على معلومات رائعة جدا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم وان شاء الله ترفدوننا بموضوع مهم وهو الابراج الكونكريتية (ليس السكنية) على سبيل المثال المنارات وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## shagrath13 (22 مارس 2011)

أخي ([URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u63571.html"]مؤيد التايكر) شكرا على الرد اللطيف.
[/URL]


----------



## shagrath13 (22 مارس 2011)

مهندس فادي قيصر قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المهم وان شاء الله ترفدوننا بموضوع مهم وهو الابراج الكونكريتية (ليس السكنية) على سبيل المثال المنارات وشكرا مرة اخرى



شكرا على الرد أخي الكريم و بالنسبة لطلبك فلم أفهم إن كان قصدك منارات أو بناء آخر لكني وجدت لك معلومات عن منارت تجدها في موضوع جديد على هذا الرابط و أتمنى أن تفيدك.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t254580.html#post2112670


----------



## omed sharif (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جازاك الله خيراً


----------



## shagrath13 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

omed sharif , arc_sherif_81 شكرا جزيلا على الردود وفقكما الله.


----------



## eng elbannan (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر الله لك وبارك في مجهودك


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية .............تمسيق جميل جمعة مباركة


----------



## ZaroVesKey (29 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جد شيق .... شكرا ليك


----------



## arch_hamada (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك .. وشكراً على الملف المفيد جداً


----------



## ahmedzaza (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على الملف الرائع اجه في وقته بالذات


----------



## colours (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل ....شكرا حتى قبل ما افتحه


----------



## mohanad1980 (1 مايو 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## Eng_Ma7moud009 (2 مايو 2014)

merciiii:56:


----------



## heguehm (7 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

